

The Marginal Cost of a SMS Message is 0 - AndyKelley
http://mobile.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=433536&cid=22219254

======
AndyKelley
I want to start a business where I sell a mediumly priced device that is made
only for texting, kinda like a phone, but has a QWERTY keyboard, etc, and
comes with cheap texting service. CHEAP, I tell you. Maybe only a dollar a
month. Sound crazy? But everybody uses it, and those cell phone companies need
real competition. Even if my company died and I went bankrupt, it would be
worth doing America a favor by dropping the insane price down to how cheap it
should be. There's no way they would let me use those cell phone towers
though, and there's no way I could raise enough capital to build them myself.

~~~
eru
I do not think users will really want a keyboard. Otherwise they would have
already bought them.

They have to be big to be comfortable - but then they are too big for the
pocket, I guess. (And Qwerty is not exactly the best layout - but nobody seems
to care.)

~~~
AndyKelley
What I mean by that is just a device that is made solely for texting and thus
does a good job at making it easy.

By the way I'm a Dvorak user :)

~~~
eru
I use it, too. I still have to fork over the money and buy a Kinesis Contoured
one day. Or perhaps I will find one on the roadside when I am in San Francisco
in fall.

